# Seismic Design



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 2, 2006)

Seismic Response Coefficient is 0.098 and seismic effective weight is 1000 kips. What is the Base Shear?

Note: This probably is likely occur in the afternoon section.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 2, 2006)

Is this Geo or Structural? I am not finding any references to this in my geo books but have heard of the concept before.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a structural seismic design problem. You will find it in IBC or ASCE 7-02 chapter 6.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 3, 2006)

That would explain why I could not find it anywhere. You structural guys have my utmost respect. The shear volume of books that you guys have to tote around for this is incredible.

-GT


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 3, 2006)

GT you are right about all the books I have to carry with me all the time, they are heavy. I thought about keep all the books in a box in my car, so I have them all wherever I go. But I am afraid someone break into my car and steal it, then I would lose them all one time. I am back to carrying them around.


----------

